# What would you recommend?



## MesKiDcudi (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I just returned a pair of 32 STW BOA's and I'm looking to buy new boots. I don't really want anything too far over $200.
A little info:
I just started riding and I've only been doing some runs down the main hills really, but I'm looking to eventually progress into some more park riding. I'm riding a 153 5150 Nomad board, it's not that good, but it gets me down the mountain haha. I wear a size 10.5 boot and i'm looking for a boot with either standard lacing or maybe a good BOA system. I don't like the quick lace systems at all really.. they tend to wear out fast, but if you recommend one, i won't shoot it down.
Anyways, any help is appreciated.. I was looking at the 32 Lashed boot, the 32 JP Walker's and the Nike Vapen boot.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Golden rule when buying boots: Go to a shop and try on as many pairs as possible. Go with the ones that are the most comfortable. They are your most important piece of equipment.

Recommending boots is moot (at least in my humble opinion) because everybody has unique feet. My favourite pair of boots might give you terrible cramps.


----------



## MesKiDcudi (Dec 26, 2011)

I understand that, I was looking for opinions on the more aesthetic parts of the boots. Specifically the speed or convenience of lacing certain boots and users opinions of their boots and the way they grip snow, or the way you can walk in them.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jan 17, 2011)

I would definitely agree with Basti, that trying on as many boots as you can is best, if you have the option. If you live somewhere that has alot of shops, then that's the way to go. Any decent brand will stay dry, you'll know whether you like the flex/stiffness or not, and can decide whether a speed lacing system is for you if you prefer traditional laces when you're trying them on. However, if you're like me and live somewhere that has a very limited selection, you may be stuck buying online. If I were you I'd try on what you can, for me it was just Burton, and see if you're happy with the fit. If it fits great, see if you like the comfort, feel, features, etc., and if so, its great to buy local and support that shop. 

I wanted to be able to do this, but wasn't personally too happy with what was offered. The ones I've tried weren't the most comfortable for me, and I prefer traditional laces, and such boots from Burton tend to fall too far on the low and high ends of the spectrum for me, at least of what was available. I went with Nike Vapens due to the great reviews I had read about Nikes and how satisfied I had been with other Nike products. The advantage to them, or other shoe brands (DC, Vans, etc) is they tend to fit true to the size of their other shoes, once broken in. I went around and tried on a few pairs of Nike shoes, and found the smallest size I could fit that wouldn't cramp or constrict, and got boots in that size. If you go with Nike, do note that the boots will feel too tight when you first get them, but once they're packed-out/broken-in, they'll fit almost exactly like basketball shoes in the same size. So if you find a size of Nike shoe that fits your foot like a glove, then its a pretty safe bet that Nike boots will be a nice fit. I personally find them packed with useful technologies that makes them feel super comfortable all day, honestly just like a pair of sneakers.

However, that is just my limited experience, your results may vary. As I said, I would definitely recommend you try on a number of brands and buy boots in person. But I live in South Carolina, where places that have even seen snowboard gear are few and far between. So if you're like me, then buying a brand that makes regular shoes you can try on would be wise, just get them from a place with a great return policy (got mine from Vertical Urge, though I have not had to use their support). And if Nikes do fit you, then I can't recommend them highly enough!


----------

